# Christmas Dinner....who's cooking?



## terri (Dec 21, 2017)

After many, many months of not eating any beef, I've been persuaded to make a pot roast (talked down from crown rib roast).   It's one of the easiest things to put together, so I now have a 4-pound chuck roast in the back of the fridge.    That, and I'm making my famous cherry pie the day ahead, so dessert will be out of way.    Pot roast is wonderful because it makes it's own sides of veggies (carrots, peas, potatoes and such).   I love one-pot cooking.     

It will all wash down beautifully with a Chateauneuf du pape from the cellar.   

I'm just hoping after the long beef hiatus, that I can still digest the stuff.   

Anyone else getting in the kitchen, or are you lucky enough to be going somewhere and being fed?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2017)

It’s just two of us so, maybe grilled cheese.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2017)

Not me, thank the Lord.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 21, 2017)

I will be cooking.  Typically, for most meals, I make the entree and Mary Lou, (my much much better half), whips out the sides.  We're having tamales and something else.  lol ... We're talking about everything from Chicken Carbonara to either a ham, pork or beef roast, cooked either smoked or sous vide.  Of late Gary has been fixin' up a lot of pot roast, foolproof and delish. Gary uses slow cooker bags to make the clean up easier.  Most likely homemade ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 21, 2017)

snowbear said:


> It’s just two of us so, maybe grilled cheese.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Gary loves Christmas Grilled Cheese.


----------



## Destin (Dec 21, 2017)

My dad and I are cooking two giant pots of chili for a family gathering Saturday: one spicy, one not. 

Then for Christmas we cook a whole ham and a bunch of sides. 

It’s all usually pretty good.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm not officially cooking either, but holiday dinners are becoming more stressful for my mom, so I usually give a big hand. 

Our traditional Christmas day meal is rib roast with roasted potatoes and creamed spinach. I imagine that I'll be responsible for handling the meat and probably dessert, although it hasn't been officially decided.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2017)

Chef Boyardee or Mr. Swanson; not sure yet.


----------



## limr (Dec 21, 2017)

Christmas Eve is spent with my family at my sister's house. I usually make our family's traditional Christmas dish, which is a version of a dish called Bacalhau à Gomes de Sá. It's a casserole of salted cod, potatoes, onions, and hard-boiled egg.

For Christmas Day, I'll be with Buzz and his family. I often make a pie for dessert and sometimes I'll be responsible for the fish and/or mashed potatoes.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 21, 2017)

Already had the big dinner with family because of schedule conflicts, Christmas Eve will just be my wife and I with finger foods and snacks. Christmas Day we might be at our Son's house assuming everyone is over the flu there, but that's not looking real promising at the moment.  Doctors offices are jammed with sick people this week, complaining of flu like symptoms.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 21, 2017)

snowbear said:


> It’s just two of us so, maybe grilled cheese.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > It’s just two of us so, maybe grilled cheese.
> ...



Please @snowbear use some Christmas tree cookie cutters on the grilled cheeses!  I always make Princess a Christmas tree or gingerbread man shaped grilled cheese this time of year.



limr said:


> Christmas Eve is spent with my family at my sister's house. I usually make our family's traditional Christmas dish, which is a version of a dish called Bacalhau à Gomes de Sá. It's a casserole of salted cod, potatoes, onions, and hard-boiled egg.
> 
> For Christmas Day, I'll be with Buzz and his family. I often make a pie for dessert and sometimes I'll be responsible for the fish and/or mashed potatoes.



One of Princess’s bffs is from Portugal (moved here when she was 8) and she just said today that her favorite dish is bacalhau- nice to know how to spell it.  I thought she was saying baklava at first.




smoke665 said:


> Already had the big dinner with family because of schedule conflicts, Christmas Eve will just be my wife and I with finger foods and snacks. Christmas Day we might be at our Son's house assuming everyone is over the flu there, but that's not looking real promising at the moment.  Doctors offices are jammed with sick people this week, complaining of flu like symptoms.



Hope everyone bounces back for the holiday smoke!

I’m cooking, and cooking, and cooking...

Saturday is our annual cookie bake with our neighbor and her daughter.  These days the girls do all the work while we moms have a seasonal cocktail and hang out.

I’m hosting a small family dinner for 8 on Christmas Eve.  Making stuffed shells with sauce and meatballs, and garlic bread.  I usually make shells or lasagna because I can make it a day ahead and just put it in the oven when we get back from church.  Sauce and meatballs go in the crockpot to reheat before we go so we can have dinner on the table an hour after getting home. Cupcakes with chocolate mousse filling and salted caramel sauce for dessert.  

Christmas Day we’re having 22 here for dinner!  I’m making beef tenderloins (3) with cheesey potatoes and a bunch of veggies.  My sister-in-law will do the apps and everyone else will bring desserts so there will be a lot of yummy options.  Again most of this gets prepped or cooked ahead of time except for the beef which doesn’t take long so it goes in the oven when the last guest arrives.  We serve this meal buffet style. After dinner we’re playing the Saran Wrap ball game instead of our usual Yankee Swap.  We did a trial run of this on Thanksgiving and it was really fun.

This year with the weekend being before Christmas there seems to be so much more time to celebrate!  Having drinks with friends Friday night and going to a party on Saturday.   I’ll be exhausted by Christmas night but I love seeing everyone and wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello Mates,
My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Hello Mates,
> My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?


Cooked vegetarians?  Doesn't sound very appetizing, but...  whatever works I guess.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Hello Mates,
> My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?



green bean casserole


----------



## Destin (Dec 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Already had the big dinner with family because of schedule conflicts, Christmas Eve will just be my wife and I with finger foods and snacks. Christmas Day we might be at our Son's house assuming everyone is over the flu there, but that's not looking real promising at the moment.  Doctors offices are jammed with sick people this week, complaining of flu like symptoms.



My entire family just got over the flu. It’s been a bad week for it.


----------



## Destin (Dec 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> rosh4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mates,
> ...



Also doesn’t sound very vegetarian lol


----------



## waday (Dec 22, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Hello Mates,
> My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?


Depends on what you're looking for. Plates of roasted vegetables stink, but that's all that restaurants think of vegetarians. That and black bean veggie burgers.

One option that my wife makes is rice-stuffed acorn squash. It is delectable. In addition, I would suggest a variety of sides, as well as a good salad. Other main course options include quinoa, rice, beans, lentils, orzo, etc.

Properly cooked tofu is another option, but that definitely depends on the recipe and willingness to cook with tofu.

Pasta is one option, but I'm not a fan of pasta on holidays, unless it's something a little different.

If you like the fake/faux meats, there are a good variety to choose from that can be a main protein source, if you're not doing legumes.

Also, don't pass up a good, hearty soup. There are a lot of butternut squash soups around at this time of year. Very delicious with some pine nuts or pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?



we are making this for Xmas and bringing it over to in-laws:

Kale and Brussels Sprout Salad Recipe


oh I missed the cooked part.

I love roasted Brussel sprouts.  I've done a roasted acorn squash stuffed  with quinoa and other bits (id have to find the recipe).

this has eggs/cheese/cream but got the be the most insanely good stuffing recipe out there (replace chicken stock for veggie stock):
Ina Garten's Herb & Apple Bread Pudding Will Make You Reconsider Any Other Dressing Recipe

 again cheese, but these tomato tarts are insanely good:
Tomato and Goat Cheese Tarts


butter/cream/cheese: Spinach Gratin
just stumbled on this, now I'm craving it...


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

waday said:


> Properly cooked tofu is another option



Sorry but there is no way to fix tofu that doesn't make me green.


----------



## waday (Dec 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Properly cooked tofu is another option
> ...


Then you've never tried it properly cooked.


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2017)

No, properly prepared tofu can pass as vegetables, really.   So it's an option. 

There are souffle recipes, and any number of roasted vegetables.   Lasagna with salad, breadsticks or rolls is always good (just prepare with meatless sauce).   

I would bet an online search would give a wonderful full vegetarian dinner from appetizers to desserts.    It's pretty easy to go meatless if you put your mind to it.

Have fun!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

Must be a regional thing like our boiled peanuts. LOL


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 22, 2017)

rosh4u said:


> Hello Mates,
> My good suggestions for vegetarians which can be cooked for Christmas?


I am having nut roast wellington. Bestbeloved thinks it is a strange idea but it works well. Served with carrots, sprouts, carrots and pickled onions.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

terri said:


> properly prepared tofu can pass as vegetables,



Love vegetables, beef, pork, chicken and seafood. Not much in the way of food that I don't care for, which us why I don't need to find a substitute for the real things. Maybe it has to do with my earlier years when I found out how Chicken McNuggets were actually made


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

Chile-Cheese tamales.  mmmmhhhhh ... vegetarian and delish.  Toss in some Mariachi's with the tamales and now you have a 'real' Christmas dinner.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Chile-Cheese tamales.  mmmmhhhhh ... vegetarian and delish.  Toss in some Mariachi's with the tamales and now you have a 'real' Christmas dinner.


 
I want some legit tamales. That sounds delicious.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

What? No Peking Duck? How can there be a "Christmas Story", without Peking Duck


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Chile-Cheese tamales.  mmmmhhhhh ... vegetarian and delish.  Toss in some Mariachi's with the tamales and now you have a 'real' Christmas dinner.
> ...


I'll send you some but only if you have a line on some Mariachi's.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've got a prime grade tri tip that will get a coffee brown sugar rub before a flash sear then indirect cooking on the grill. Making a butter based cracked pepper and scotch sauce for it. Also pork tenderloin medallions, will probably do a wine sauce for the pork.

The rest of the meal is being made by other participants so I can watch that tri tip like a hawk.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> What? No Peking Duck? How can there be a "Christmas Story", without Peking Duck


It's not officially Christmas until 'A Christmas Story' has been on!


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2017)

waday said:


> rosh4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mates,
> ...



All of this - well, except the no pasta on holidays  A good veggie lasagne would be perfect. be sure to add mushrooms and broccoli to the veggie mix - they are good sources of vegetable protein.



smoke665 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Properly cooked tofu is another option
> ...



Now you know how I feel about a lot of meat dishes.



smoke665 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > properly prepared tofu can pass as vegetables,
> ...



Tofu isn't a substitute for "real things". It's a real food all by itself. I don't eat tofu because I really wish I could be eating actual beef but am settling for "fake" beef. I eat tofu because I feel like eating it. It takes on flavors very well and is very versatile. I also like it plain, just toasted with a spritz of olive oil and a little bit of salt and pepper. 

I understand that there are a lot of products that mimic the texture and taste of animal products, and that leads people to think that anyone who is a vegetarian is "settling" for "fake" food. "Why eat a fake burger when you can eat the real thing?" 

There might be a few people out there who follow a vegetarian diet because it's trendy, and they might secretly wish they were eating a beef or chicken product, but it would be erroneous thinking to believe that most vegetarians think this way. Sometimes we just want a little variety, so we eat tofu, we eat legumes and grains, and sometimes, we pick up a box of Boca burgers or Morningstar veggie sausages. That doesn't mean we're eating fake food, or choosing it because we want "real" sausage. Vegetarian food is real food, both the products that mimic animal-based foods and those that don't.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > What? No Peking Duck? How can there be a "Christmas Story", without Peking Duck
> ...



Meh. Was never really a fan of that movie. I found it to be a bit too...shrill. Our family Christmas movie was "Holiday Inn" with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire.


----------



## waday (Dec 22, 2017)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


The wife and I love Holiday Inn so much! Except for that one scene... ugh, *facepalm*. You know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

@limr being completely omnivorous I can be just as happy with a vegetable plate as I can with steak, and hold nothing against those who want to follow a vegetarian diet, but as to tofu - tried it, don't like it end of story for me.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2017)

waday said:


> The wife and I love Holiday Inn so much! Except for that one scene... ugh, *facepalm*. You know which one I'm talking about.



Yup, I so know which scene you're talking about. Oy.



smoke665 said:


> @limr being completely omnivorous I can be just as happy with a vegetable plate as I can with steak, and hold nothing against those who want to follow a vegetarian diet, but as to tofu - tried it, don't like it end of story for me.



That's fine, and I'm not saying you should like it or try it again. Just objecting to the idea that it's merely a substitute for "real" food. Unless it's a hologram, it's ALL real food.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

limr said:


> That's fine, and I'm not saying you should like it or try it again. Just objecting to the idea that it's merely a substitute for "real" food. Unless it's a hologram, it's ALL real food.



Potato, potatoe - you do realize the soybean is the most genetically modified grain on the market today. 100% of our crop this year was GMO soybean seed.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > That's fine, and I'm not saying you should like it or try it again. Just objecting to the idea that it's merely a substitute for "real" food. Unless it's a hologram, it's ALL real food.
> ...



Putting aside the fact that there's no solid scientific evidence that proves definitively that GMO products are harmful, and also ignoring the fact that a lot of meat that makes it to people's plate was once an animal fed a GMO diet (does that make the meat 'fake'?)...the soybean being genetically-modified does not negate its status as "food." It is still a bean (not a grain) that is edible and which gives nutrition and sustenance to those who eat. That's what we call just plain old "food." Not 'real food' or 'fake food.' Just 'food.'

But this whole point is moot because you don't care what people eat, no?


----------



## waday (Dec 22, 2017)

Dogs are genetically modified.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

Mary Lou and I have decided to be vegetarians twice a week .... (to start) ... and fish a couple times a week.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

waday said:


> Dogs are genetically modified.


And I won’t eat a dog.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 22, 2017)

@limr you are correct in assuming that I really don't care what you eat or don't eat. That said how about we agree to disagree on the merits of tofu so as to not hijack an otherwise interesting thread.


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2017)

Sure. Whatever.


----------



## weepete (Dec 22, 2017)

My mum is making Christmas dinner, but I usually give her a hand with that when we are down. Roast turkey, brussel sprouts with chestunts and bacon, chipolatas, carrots with sesame seeds and the crowning glory: goose fat roast potatoes are normally on the menu. 

On boxing day we are all returning again for leftovers and bringing a few dishes. I'm going to make cassiolet (final version yet to be decided but probably duck, bacon and some beef or lamb) and then a panetoni bread and butter pudding.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 22, 2017)

Wife has already made up around 100 tamales, they are in the freezer to be cooked on Sunday. Now have the hind quarter of a pig marinating. Our daughter will be bringing over the vegetable dishes. I'm just going to make up some crackers and cookies whenever there is an opening in the kitchen.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> Wife has already made up around 100 tamales, they are in the freezer to be cooked on Sunday. Now have the hind quarter of a pig marinating. Our daughter will be bringing over the vegetable dishes. I'm just going to make up some crackers and cookies whenever there is an opening in the kitchen.


I can bring a ton of vino ... when is dinner?


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 22, 2017)

weepete said:


> My mum is making Christmas dinner, but I usually give her a hand with that when we are down. Roast turkey, brussel sprouts with chestunts and bacon, chipolatas, carrots with sesame seeds and the crowning glory: goose fat roast potatoes are normally on the menu.
> 
> On boxing day we are all returning again for leftovers and bringing a few dishes. I'm going to make cassiolet (final version yet to be decided but probably duck, bacon and some beef or lamb) and then a panetoni bread and butter pudding.


I can bring a ton of vino ... when is dinner?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 22, 2017)

I think we are having Dearborn Honey Baked Ham at my families along with celery/cream cheese, shrimp cocktail, cheese/crackers, dysfunction, and a quick exit. Inlaws on Christmas Eve, lasagna, cheeses, no dysfunction, long boring stay....


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2017)

My sister and I are putting together Christmas dinner for 3, us 2 and her husband.
The rest of my family here in Iowa have gone to Arizona for Christmas.

I'm providing a honey cured ham, homemade mashed potatoes and gravy, vanilla ice cream.
She's preparing store bought rolls, broccoli & cauliflower, store bought pie.


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, I must say thanks a lot for the suggestions would look into one which will work best


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 23, 2017)

Christmas Eve will be spent at my parents-in-law's home and we'll have something simple like sausages and potato salad, which is what lots of people eat here in Bavaria on _Heiligabend_. Christmas Day is at home and my wife will be cooking pork medallions with a roasted chestnut mantle to be served with potato dumplings. On Boxing Day we'll be eating salmon steaks with a dill sauce, boiled potatoes and sides.

Forget the presents, it's the calories that make Christmas what it is!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 23, 2017)

Actually, I forgot all about it . . . MLW ordered a smoked ham and some smoked brisket; we picked it up last night.  The lazy one is staying in Portland until at least next weekend, so it will be quiet, here.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 23, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Christmas Eve will be spent at my parents-in-law's home and we'll have something simple like sausages and potato salad, which is what lots of people eat here in Bavaria on _Heiligabend_. Christmas Day is at home and my wife will be cooking pork medallions with a roasted chestnut mantle to be served with potato dumplings. On Boxing Day we'll be eating salmon steaks with a dill sauce, boiled potatoes and sides.
> 
> Forget the presents, it's the calories that make Christmas what it is!


I can bring a ton of vino ... when is dinner?


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 23, 2017)

Yesterday we made a run to Costco ... so ham it is to go with the tamales.  I decided to bake up some bread stuffed with herbs and peppers from the back.  We have a ton of oranges, (Valencia, Naval and Mandarin), lemons (Meyer) and limes (Mexican) ... a few lingering persimmons and pomegranates ... maybe some type citrus fruit bread if there is such a thing ... we'll see what google says about the matter.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 23, 2017)

Goggle fixed me up.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas Eve will be spent at my parents-in-law's home and we'll have something simple like sausages and potato salad, which is what lots of people eat here in Bavaria on _Heiligabend_. Christmas Day is at home and my wife will be cooking pork medallions with a roasted chestnut mantle to be served with potato dumplings. On Boxing Day we'll be eating salmon steaks with a dill sauce, boiled potatoes and sides.
> ...



Californian wine? What time can you get here?


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 23, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Fred von den Berg said:
> ...


Nothing but the best. 






I can leave now ....


----------



## CherylL (Dec 23, 2017)

The guests start arriving today from out of town.  Serving steak Sunday night and I will have salmon.  Monday cooking a turkey breast, ham & cold shrimp for lunch.  I gave up red meat over a year ago which means some nights I am cooking two meals.  I do not pass up bacon as garnish   A few months ago I tried a bite of my husband's steak and could not eat it.  I think I may have lost the taste for it.  The texture seemed foreign.   I did joke at Thanksgiving to enjoy the turkey because by next year I may serve tofu.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Yesterday we made a run to Costco ... so ham it is to go with the tamales.  I decided to bake up some bread stuffed with herbs and peppers from the back.  We have a ton of oranges, (Valencia, Naval and Mandarin), lemons (Meyer) and limes (Mexican) ... a few lingering persimmons and pomegranates ... maybe some type citrus fruit bread if there is such a thing ... we'll see what google says about the matter.



Saw a great cooking method for a spiral ham the other day.  In a crockpot put 1 cup brown sugar, put in ham upside down, make sure slices are fanned a bit to open, add can of unsweetened pineapple  chunks, drizzle honey over the top of ham, add another cup of brow sugar to cover surface of ham, cook (really you’re just reheating) on low 4.5 hours.  I’m definitely trying this cooking method the next time we make a ham.  Frees up the oven and looks nice and juicy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn't do the cooking, and had cheese ball and crackers, then ham, green beans, rolls, and some style of potatoes that I can't remember what they're called or know how to make them. Which is probably why I didn't do the cooking.

And had Christmas cookies.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn't cook either. I loaded the car. Ate a little bit of everything but didn't fill up at all. No sweets other than a small piece of cheese cake. The wife made me ham and eggs when we finally got home. The shrimp at my moms was nasty, horrible. I had to tell her because I think it was bad, it ruined my appetite actually. Ham was dryer than a popcorn fart.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 26, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I didn't do the cooking, and had cheese ball and crackers, then ham, green beans, rolls, and some style of potatoes that I can't remember what they're called or know how to make them. Which is probably why I didn't do the cooking.
> 
> And had Christmas cookies.


I hope no pots or pans required washing after the cooking.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 28, 2017)

I cooked for 8 people and we had Turkey, Goose and Venison.  I'm not a lover of turkey, but my wife says it's a legal requirement.  It was all washed down with some fine Bordeaux, one of them a 1970 Chateau Mouton Rothschild, which was a gift from a client on my birthday a few years ago...1970 being the year of my birth.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2017)

thereyougo! said:


> I cooked for 8 people and we had Turkey, Goose and Venison.  I'm not a lover of turkey, but my wife says it's a legal requirement.  It was all washed down with some fine Bordeaux, one of them a 1970 Chateau Mouton Rothschild, which was a gift from a client on my birthday a few years ago...1970 being the year of my birth.


Nice!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 28, 2017)

I've hardly had to dirty a pot or pan since - are we now going to talk about leftovers? That's what I've been having since. 

I got some ice cream in holiday flavors, the eggnog tasted like bubblegum (why did I think it'd be good??) but the cinnamon is good and so is the whiskey pecan!


----------

